
Show HN: Recipe Scaler – Parse and scale up/down recipe from any website - maybeiambatman
https://recipescaler.com/
======
maybeiambatman
Why did I make this?

User Story #1: You have some leftover apples at home, last you counted it was
7. You find a recipe that you like but it's for 16 apples. Typically you would
have to do a lot of mental math to scale all the ingredients of the recipe
down. But thanks to Recipe Scaler, all you have to do is copy paste the link
in the box and hit Parse. Now you can scale apples down to 7 and voila! Every
other ingredient is proportionally scaled down.

User Story #2: You have a party at your place tonight. You plan to make this
famous chilli recipe you found on a blog. But alas, her recipe makes just
enough for a family of 4, not 20! But thanks to Recipe Scaler - you easily
scale the recipe from 4 to 20 servings.

Truth be told both of these have happened to me. I have been using my own
product a lot lately, so if nothing else, I'm glad I got something out of it.

Behind the scenes I have also written an API that is able to take any website
link with a recipe in it and parse it into a well structured format.

Any advice or suggestion in general is welcome!

Best, Za

~~~
zimpenfish
Neat idea but, alas, it failed at the first UX hurdle for me - I can't seem to
type into the recipe link box. Which makes me think it's broken. I appreciate
that pasting works but there's no indication it will.

Then it failed at the second hurdle of parsing
[https://www.highstreettv.com/pressure-king-pro-chicken-
chori...](https://www.highstreettv.com/pressure-king-pro-chicken-chorizo-
paella) \- but that might be down to it being a UK recipe.

~~~
maybeiambatman
Interesting. I haven't personally faced the recipe link box typing issue.
Could you tell me which device and OS you're using so I can attempt to
reproduce the issue?

It appears to me that the website you linked doesn't use schema.org/Recipe to
tag it's data. Hence, the parser didn't work. If it's any consolation, it has
nothing to do with it being a UK recipe.

Oh also, thanks for taking the time to try it out! Appreciate the feedback :)

